# Πέτρος Τατσόπουλος: Ο οίκος του εμπορίου (Νέα, 18/11/2017)



## nickel (Nov 19, 2017)

Πέτρος Τατσόπουλος

*Ο οίκος του εμπορίου*

(Νέα, 18/11/2017)

_Και εύρεν εν τω ιερώ τους πωλούντας βόας και πρόβατα και περιστεράς, και τους κερματιστάς καθημένους. Και ποιήσας φραγγέλιον εκ σχοινίων πάντας εξέβαλεν εκ του ιερού, τα τε πρόβατα και τους βόας, και των κολλυβιστών εξέχεε το κέρμα και τας τραπέζας ανέστρεψε, και τοις τας περιστεράς πωλούσιν είπεν∙ άρατε ταύθα εντεύθεν∙ μη ποιείτε τον οίκον του πατρός μου οίκον εμπορίου._
ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΟΝ


Τετάρτη, 8 Νοεμβρίου 2017. Μια συνηθισμένη βροχερή μέρα, μια ζωντανή τηλεοπτική σύνδεση. Παρακολουθούμε στον Σκάι τους Αταίριαστους με τον Χρήστο Κούτρα και τον Γιάννη Ντσούνο. Ο ρεπόρτερ της εκπομπής Γιώργος Τσελίκας, με ανοιχτή την ομπρέλα του, βρίσκεται έξω από τον μητροπολιτικό ναό των Αγίων Αναργύρων στη Νέα Ιωνία. Πίσω του πλήθος κόσμου αναμένει να προσκυνήσει την Αγία ή Τιμία Ζώνη της Θεοτόκου. Το ιερό κειμήλιο εκτίθεται στον ναό από τις 3 Νοεμβρίου και, κατά τον Τσελίκα, «πάνω από πενήντα χιλιάδες» από όλα τα μέρη της Ελλάδας - αλλά και από τη Σερβία, καθώς και από τη Ρωσία - έχουν έρθει εδώ κι έχουν προσκυνήσει ήδη. Εχει προγραμματιστεί να εκτίθεται ώς τις 13 Νοεμβρίου κι έπειτα θα συνεχίσει την τουρνέ της στο νοσοκομείο «Αγία Ολγα», στον Κάλαμο, στη Λάρισα, στο Μεσολόγγι, στο Αγρίνιο, προτού επιστρέψει και πάλι στη βάση της: τη μονή Βατοπεδίου στο Αγιον Ορος. Δίπλα στον ρεπόρτερ στέκεται ο Γέροντας Εφραίμ, ο ξακουστός ηγούμενος της μονής, ενόσω ένας πιστός ακόλουθος τού κρατάει την ομπρέλα. «Εκείνος έφερε εδώ την Αγία Ζώνη, την Τιμία Ζώνη», εξηγεί ο Τσελίκας, «να μας πει λοιπόν και τα θαύματα που έχει κάνει [η Αγία Ζώνη] και όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία».

«Είναι μεγάλη ευλογία», παίρνει ευπροσήγορα τον λόγο ο Εφραίμ, «το ότι είναι η Τιμία Ζώνη στην Αθήνα. Ο κόσμος πάντοτε περίμενε αυτό το κειμήλιο και το περίμενε για να παρηγορηθεί, διότι ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ότι οι περίοδοι που ζούμε τώρα είναι περίοδοι ανασφαλείας, αμφιβολίας, είναι περίοδοι μπερδέματος και πραγματικά θέλει κάτι ο κόσμος, ένα πνευματικό κειμήλιο, μια ιαματική πηγή για να αναπαυθεί και να ξεκουραστεί - και αυτό το βλέπουμε τώρα, σε χιλιάδες κόσμου και παρ' όλο που υπάρχει βροχή, εντούτοις περιμένει ο κόσμος με υπομονή και προσευχή και σιωπή χωρίς ούτε να ταράζεται, ούτε να φιλονικούν μεταξύ τους, γιατί πραγματικά, έτσι, πηγαίνουν με πόθο να προσκυνήσουν την Παναγία. Εμείς είμαστε μάρτυρες της πολλής παρηγοριάς που παίρνει ο λαός από την Αγία Ζώνη της Παναγίας...». «Να σας ρωτήσω», τολμάει να παρέμβει ο Τσελίκας, «είναι η μόνη ζώνη από την επίγεια ζωή της Παναγίας που δόθηκε στον Απόστολο Θωμά;». «Στον Απόστολο Θωμά», συμφωνεί κι επαυξάνει ο Εφραίμ, «και είναι κάτι από την ενδυμασία της Παναγίας, το οποίον υπάρχει στη Μονή Βατοπεδίου από τον δέκατο τέταρτο αιώνα. Είναι το μεγαλύτερο και σπουδαιότερο κειμήλιο της μονής μας και, πραγματικά, μόλις το βλέπει κανείς, αισθάνεται την ευωδία της Αγίας Ζώνης, αισθάνεται την παρουσία της Παναγίας και πάρα πολλοί άνθρωποι έχουν δεχτεί πολλά θαύματα από την Τιμία Ζώνη - και το πρώτο θαύμα το οποίον γίνεται, εχθές, παραδείγματος χάριν, ήρθε μια μητέρα με δύο παιδιά, που δεν την ήξερα, μου λέει "ξέρεις, πριν τρία χρόνια προσκύνησα την Παναγία και μου έφεραν την κορδέλα που είναι ευλογημένη στην Τιμία Ζώνη κι έκανα δύο παιδιά, που οι γιατροί μου έλεγαν «ξέχασέ [το], δεν μπορείς να κάνεις παιδιά, ιατρικά είναι αδύνατον να κάνεις παιδιά»..." - και έκανε αυτή και τόσοι άλλοι οι οποίοι, πραγματικά, έτσι, ωφελούνται από τη θαυματουργική παρουσία της Αγίας Ζώνης και, μάλιστα, μια κοπέλα προχτές, η οποία είχε έναν όγκο κάτω, στον λαιμό, τη διαβάσαμε [με] την Αγία Ζώνη, την σταυρώσαμε και έφυγε και μετά επέστρεψε σε λίγο και λέει, ξέρεις, εξαφανίστηκε ο όγκος που ήταν στον λαιμό μου...».

Οπα. Ενα λεπτό, Γέροντα. Δεν ξέρουμε τι συμβαίνει σήμερα στη Σερβία ή στη Ρωσία, μολονότι το ψυχανεμιζόμαστε, αλλά σε οποιαδήποτε από τις χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης - αυτές που, αφελώς ίσως, θεωρούμε ως κανονικές κοσμικές δημοκρατίες - κάπου εδώ θα χτυπούσε το τηλέφωνο του εισαγγελέα. Δεν φτάνουμε στο σημείο να υποθέσουμε ότι ο εισαγγελέας θα ασκούσε αυτεπάγγελτα δίωξη εναντίον σου, αλλά όλο και μια ψιλοέρευνα θα διέτασσε, ώστε να διαπιστώσει εάν και κατά πόσον διατυπώθηκαν δημοσίως αυτοί οι εξωφρενικοί ισχυρισμοί, μπροστά σε ένα ανυποψίαστο κοινό εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων τηλεθεατών. Ασφαλώς, ούτε στην πιο κοσμική από τις κοσμικές δυτικές χώρες, δεν περιμένουμε ένας ηγούμενος να είναι ενήμερος, πόσο μάλλον να μετέχει στη σύγχρονη επιστημονική έρευνα γύρω από την ιστορικότητα του προσώπου της Παναγίας (για να μην επεκταθούμε στο τι φορούσε ή δεν φορούσε κατά την επίγεια ζωή της), αλλά περιμένουμε, ακόμη κι ένας ηγούμενος, ιδίως ένας ηγούμενος τύπου Εφραίμ, πιο γνωστός στο πανελλήνιο για τις επιχειρηματικές παρά για τις πνευματικές του επιδόσεις, να σεβαστεί τους αναρίθμητους συμπολίτες μας που δίνουν τον οδυνηρό καθημερινό αγώνα τους εναντίον του καρκίνου ή οφείλουν να συμφιλιωθούν διά βίου με τη στειρότητα. Οχι, Εφραίμ. Σε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους, τις εγκληματικά ανεύθυνες βλακείες σου, δεν δικαιούσαι να τις εκστομίζεις ούτε ως αποτυχημένο καλαμπούρι. Εν προκειμένω δεν μοιράζεσαι την ντροπή με αυτούς που σε πιστεύουν. Η ντροπή είναι όλη δική σου.

Τον Δεκέμβριο του 2003 ο πεζογράφος Νίκος Παναγιωτόπουλος δημοσίευσε την Αγιογραφία (εκδόσεις Πόλις), ένα μυθιστόρημα που έτυχε καλής υποδοχής, όχι όμως όσης του άξιζε. Κεντρικός ήρωας στην Αγιογραφία είναι ο ασκητής Ιωάννης ο Ορφανός, ένας τσαρλατάνος που εκμεταλλεύεται την άγνοια και την ευπιστία φτωχών χωρικών και βιοπορίζεται από το υστέρημά τους. Φυσικά, το να συγκρίνεις έναν επινοημένο φτωχοδιάβολο σαν τον Ιωάννη τον Ορφανό με τον larger than life ηγούμενο της μονής Βατοπεδίου είναι σαν να βάζεις στο ίδιο τσουβάλι έναν ταλαίπωρο λιανέμπορο με έναν αδίστακτο μεγαλοκαρχαρία. Η μπίζνα με την Αγία ή Τιμία ή whatever Ζώνη έχει ξεπεράσει προ πολλού τα δικά μας σύνορα. Δεν έχετε παρά να δείτε και να ξαναδείτε στο YouTube με πόση ευλάβεια την προσκυνάει εκείνος ο εν πολλαίς αμαρτίαις περιπεσών ισχυρός άνδρας, ο μουλωχτός πράκτορας της KGB που επέπρωτο να σταδιοδρομήσει κατόπιν ως αυταρχικός πρόεδρος πασών των Ρωσιών. Καμαρώστε το απολωλός πρόβατο του μαρξισμού - λενινισμού να σταυροκοπιέται, στέλνοντας απανταχού το μήνυμα ότι δεν υπάρχει πιο σίγουρη, πιο δοκιμασμένη συνταγή χειραγώγησης από την επιστροφή στον Μεσαίωνα. Υστερα αναρωτηθείτε, μπροστά σε ανάλογο ταρτουφισμό, ποιο συναίσθημα σάς κατακλύζει; Ο τρόμος ή η αναγούλα;​


----------

